# Cleaning corrosion from multi-pin connectors



## wolfsburged. (Dec 24, 2003)

So I have one of the generic large multi-pin female connectors that VW loves to use that had some contact with water and corroded like crazy. I've tracked down some intermittant electrical issues to this connector. The holes with the contacts in them are very small.
I tried before to use a dentist's pick to try to scrape them clean - this helped but couldn't get it in enough or scrape enough area to clean them. I also tried some electrical contact cleaner.

I don't want to have to cut and splice the harness if possible - its got a lot of wires going in.
What can I do to clean this thing out? I need some kind of solvent and like a miniature pipe cleaner type thing.


----------



## afinley (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: Cleaning corrosion from multi-pin connectors (Ghetto Gamer)*

http://store.caig.com/s.nl/sc.2/category.188/.f
love it. and keep scraping.
and big up to NC!


----------



## SalemNHGreenGolf2 (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: Cleaning corrosion from multi-pin connectors (afinley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *afinley* »_http://store.caig.com/s.nl/sc.2/category.188/.f
love it. and keep scraping.
and big up to NC!

You beat me to it, I was just about to post up the same thing. I've had great luck with this product in the past! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## animaniac (May 26, 2005)

*Re: Cleaning corrosion from multi-pin connectors (PolkGLI)*

same thing happened to me, i had to cut it out and re crimp it all...
and i had to do each wire one by one and double check it was the correct terminal, 32 wires if i remember right, my was really hurt from all the crimping....


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: Cleaning corrosion from multi-pin connectors (animaniac)*

You could possibly just use a jewlers screwdriver and press the wire crimp connector holding pins. Then pull the wire and clean the pins that way.


----------



## TrustThat (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: Cleaning corrosion from multi-pin connectors (Non_Affiliated)*

I have used the Jewelers Screw drivers with some Mr. Marvel Mystery Oil and then after I got it fairly cleaned I put a little Gel Grease on the contacts with the screwdrivers. This seems to fix the problem because I haven't had any complaints about the issue in years.


----------

